# Need a huge quartz wall clock for my grandmother



## CitizenM (Dec 9, 2009)

Apparently she's not taken with the family clock I rebuilt lol, so I'm looking for a large to very large wall clock. Must be extremely legible, have arabic numerals, Japanese if possible (family thing, I won't get into it) but not requisite. $200 or less ideally.


----------



## ilitig8 (Oct 11, 2013)

Try the local Hobby Lobby, the usually have some giant wall clocks in stock.


----------



## CitizenM (Dec 9, 2009)

ilitig8 said:


> Try the local Hobby Lobby, the usually have some giant wall clocks in stock.


I want something super duper cool and impressive though.


----------



## CitizenM (Dec 9, 2009)

I'm inclined to try Mondaine, but no arabic numerals...


----------



## LJUSMC (Mar 20, 2009)

CitizenM said:


> Apparently she's not taken with the family clock I rebuilt lol, so I'm looking for a large to very large wall clock. Must be extremely legible, have arabic numerals, Japanese if possible (family thing, I won't get into it) but not requisite. $200 or less ideally.


My wife gave me this years ago. It's about 2 feet in diameter (18" face), quartz, and cost about $40 (or maybe less, I don't know, it was a gift). It's a "Sterling & Noble" and she bought it at Walmart. I think it meets all your criteria (i.e: HUGE, legible, arabic numerals, and quartz) - it's a round clock, the picture makes the face look off-center, but it's because I had to take the picture at an angle due to glare.


----------



## Rad Red Brick (Mar 30, 2006)

Toki wall clock, made in Japan. $120









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chongyixiong (Dec 15, 2009)

Really enjoyed your posts thus far, long-time lurker but thought I could help.

Riki collection have a large selection of different wall clocks, found a few from Rakuten or online stores.

This one seems to have Japanese tradition (station clocks) but not arabic numerals though.
OR THIS

For really cheap ones, I remember that IKEA has those huge stainless steel wall clocks though but they're just... cheap?

I've also seen someone sell those Dealer's only Panerai wall clocks and they seem to have some form of branded swiss quartz movement powering, probably beyond your budget though but no idea where you can get them now.


----------



## Bud001 (Dec 18, 2008)

Muji and Ikea both sell a variety of inexpensive wall clocks.


----------



## Positively-Negative (Mar 12, 2013)

Hire Flavor Flav and stick him to the wall, then you'd have a talking clock...


----------



## Domo (Sep 20, 2013)

Hmmmm....Is there a Japanese company known for making quartz wall clocks? Ahh, yes.....Seiko 

Seiko QXA410SRH....A little over 17' diameter.


----------



## GlennO (Jan 3, 2010)

I was looking at these recently:

Newgate Brixton



Newgate Watford



Not sure if you'd class them as huge at 40cm. Mainly interested because I was looking for a silent rather than ticking clock and these have sweeping seconds hands. I've discovered that Seiko have quite a few with sweeping hands so I'm looking at theirs as well.


----------



## ljb187 (Nov 6, 2009)

Was gonna ask: did you mean cool looking or cool gadgety? I get emails from them once a month, and this Seiko R-Wave atomic addresses both fairly wall:









Size is its downfall as it's only a little over 12".

Citizen goes one better with a 17" GPS clock, but it's also maybe not much of a looker...unless your grandma's in jail in which case it'll go pretty well with the rest of the decor.


----------



## LH2 (Oct 25, 2009)

Junghans Max Bill wall clocks are super cool, albeit not Japanese. Dang.


----------



## Orex (Jul 17, 2012)




----------



## Kilovolt (May 1, 2012)

23" IKEA Bravur approx $75


----------



## hpark21 (Oct 8, 2007)

Cafe Press has this one, 17" model, I am sure it is just cheap quartz movement but fits your requirement:









Just go to cafepress.com and search for large japanese wall clock.

Here is the link I used:
Japanese Clocks | Japanese Wall Clocks | Large, Modern, Kitchen Clocks

Good luck.


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Try a jeweller that sells clocks. They may not have one in stock but might be able to order you one.


----------



## CitizenM (Dec 9, 2009)

thanks for the suggestions everyone! I will check them out after work tonight


----------



## MidnightClipper (Apr 9, 2014)

This is an example of what can be found on .........s.com just type "wall clock" into the search box. This one measures 51 inches diameter and is about $30 or so










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## metalgear (Dec 10, 2013)

how about flip clocks









day/date could be useful for granny!


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

You have to have numerals? Darn.


----------



## John MS (Mar 17, 2006)

If you want a large clock where else would you go but the Big Clock Store! Some interesting designs.

Huge selection of Unique LARGE and small clocks! Great prices! USA made.The Big Clock Store


----------



## R.P.J. Jansen (Nov 22, 2013)

You could put this Musk up on the wall.
It's a Japanese wrist watch but big enough to put up on the wall.









Just kidding ;-):roll:


----------



## BarisKiris (Apr 7, 2014)

Hi CitizenM.

How about these Seiko and Rolex wall clocks 










The Seiko wall clock have Luminous full Arabic numbers, and I bought it for $25 only.

And obviously, Rolex Submariner wall clock is not a real Rolex, but isn't it a beauty? Mind you that, it has luminous indexes too. ($22 only)

Sent from my HUAWEI P6-U06 using Tapatalk


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Flea market find, I always wonder how a very little quartz movement is capable of moving the hands


----------



## ctt1760 (Oct 23, 2013)

CitizenM said:


> I want something super duper cool and impressive though.


For large clocks, search for clocks for gyms, courts, pools, etc. basically large commercial area
where a large clock is needed.


----------

